# STOP THIEF! - Olympic Recurve Set Stolen



## Q07 (Aug 18, 2009)

My car was broken into last week in San Francisco and my complete olympic recurve archery set was stolen. 

Fellow archers, you understand the amount of love and effort required to build and tune our recurves. The gear is very personal, and specific.

Please let me know if you spot any of these items for sale on Ebay, Craigslist, shops, or classified ads. A police report has been filed.

It was a new white Shibuya recurve hard case with a circular red decal on it filled with a complete olympic recurve setup + accessories including:

W&W Inno CXT Riser (White)-New!
MK Vera limbs 38#
W&W HMC Stabilizers w/ Beiter V-bar (Silver)
Shibuya Ultima RC Carbon Sight (Silver)
Beiter Button (Silver)
Easton X10 650 C2 Arrows (Orange nocks)
Easton ACE 720 Arrows (Green nocks)
Easton field quiver (Light blue)
Barska spotting scope (Dark green)
Manfrotto tripod (Black)
Soma folding stand (Silver)
Shibuya recurve hard case (White)
Various archery accessories

Thank you!

Q


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm still  about the best hiking boots I've owned being stolen out my car and its not as much as you have lost. Hope you recover your gear!


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

It makes me mad to read stuff like this.
I hope you track the thief down and recover your equipment.


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Maybe they will fall on an arrow and never get to reap any benefits of being a sorry arse theif.. Hope you recover your equipment, it looks very nice for sure,,


----------



## fader (May 17, 2010)

Renters insurance should cover your loss if your fortunate enough to have it.


----------



## Q07 (Aug 18, 2009)

thanks for the words of support guys. unfortunately i can't get insurance coverage. fortunately i have an extra hoyt riser i was planning on selling so i'm looking to rebuild.


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

sucks, g/l on finding it...


----------



## x1440 (Jan 5, 2003)

Did you write down the serial # for the riser and limbs and keep them in a safe place?


----------



## Q07 (Aug 18, 2009)

yes, thankfully i have the serial numbers to confirm if they ever show up somwhere...

thanks to my backup set, i can keep praciticing: LOL


----------



## Old Hoyt (Jul 28, 2005)

Total feeling of invasion as well as loss of property.

Kids up here in the (not so) great white north call it "car shopping."
It has gotten so bad that many local churches make announcements about the risk, before wedding & funeral services.

Hope you recover your gear & the culprits are caught, charged & convicted.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Q07. 
Your gear looks very good and unique. Does eBay, Craigslist etc have a method of screening to determine if the items for sale might be on a police report? or can you post on ebay, Craiglist etc in someway to alert them?

In any case, your gear is high end and any thief would be a fool to try an use it at a nearby local range....that said how many overseas containers have stolen goods in them do you think? 

Hope you recover your stuff, hope an ATer spots it and alerts you...fingers crossed!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Q07, send me a PM with what you need and I'll see what I have laying around that I'm not using and can send you. 

I trust you're an honest person (most all archers are) and if you give us a list, I think the AT community can help you at least get shooting again.

John


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

John.... you once again restore my faith in our great community. That is an awesome offer, and hope everyone on here can pitch in.


----------



## rei14 (Aug 10, 2009)

Q07... pm'd you with some items that I have laying around


----------



## skunklover (Aug 4, 2011)

PM'ed you with some items.


----------



## Q07 (Aug 18, 2009)

Archers,

I'm moved and humbled by your generosity and support. 

rei14 and skunklover, thank you for the pms and they have been replied to.

cc46, I actually spoke with a friend whose buddy had a high end mountain bike stolen and he set up tracking and alerts with google, craigslist and such and actually succeeded in spotting the bike, alerting police and recovering it. I'm figuring out how to do this and if anyone has tips, please share.

John, thank you for your incredibly kind offer. I'm beginning to rebuild a kit and at your suggestion I'm listing items I'm looking for to get back on the range. If anyone has these items in good condition and would like to sell, I'm happy to purchase them.

Limbs - 38# Medium - I like wood core - w&w ex prime, apecs prime, samick masters,
Arrows - Min. 28 3/8" shaft end to groove - x10 650 or 600, (These were awesome but $$$ so I'm interested in trying) ACG 610 or 660s.
Stabilizers - w&w hmcs or similar.
Sight - shibuya ultima rc (great sight. would like to replace it but open to suggestions)
Button and Clicker - beiter or shibuya (will probably order new)

Again, thank you so much and it makes me proud to be an archer.

Cheers,

Q


----------



## MikeBee (Sep 30, 2011)

have you checked craigslist? i hear thats were stolen goods sometimes end up.......


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi Q

We will keep a look out when we are out there as well.

While I don't have any of that much higher end gear available, I do have some equipment you can use to start back towards getting setup the way you want to be.

I'm around This weekend if you want to try to meet.

I do have some SF "Gold Standard Foam" limbs 36lb Long that might hold you over for a little while. You are welcome to borrow them until you find some wood mediums.
I also have some sights that may carry you over until you find the one you want.

Sending you a PM so you can call me.

DC


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

This is very sad to hear. I want to point out to those on this forum that renters insurance and home owners insurance have limits on the coverage they provide for our high tech and expensive sports equipment. If you fly to events, if your bow case is lost, stolen or damaged...you will not recover the full amount of your loss from the airlines. That is why it is very important that you carry a rider on your home owners or renter's policy for the equipment. I just recently dropped the coverage on Kiley's equipment since she is not traveling with her equipment but I want to point how cheap the coverage is and how important it is to have. I don't sell insurance...I adjust the claims after the loss. People get mad at us for them not having the right coverage for their stuff....know what you have and protect it.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Excellent advice Barb.


----------



## Q07 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi MikeBee,
I've been checking craigslist ebay, and archery classifieds looking to see if I can spot my gear but also looking for deals to rebuild.
It's coming together bit by bit. The forum members here have been generous with their offers. Thank you!

DC,
Very kind of you. See you at the range!


----------



## Steve N (Apr 27, 2004)

In most cases, the "car shopper" doesn't even know what they stole, or its value. They only know they got something for free, and can get a few bucks for it. Get around to all your local pawn shops, not all of them are 100% above board, and won't ask questions when someone pawns your kit for $50-$100. Give them pictures, serial numbers and a reward if they turn it in. Go shopping yourself at local flea markets, etc. Read Craigslist religiously. Most likely its been sold already. The original thief got what they wanted, some free money. The new "owner" most likely doesn't care it's stolen. Sad world we live in. Good luck getting anything back.


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

Q07 said:


> Hi MikeBee,
> I've been checking craigslist ebay, and archery classifieds looking to see if I can spot my gear but also looking for deals to rebuild.
> It's coming together bit by bit. The forum members here have been generous with their offers. Thank you!
> 
> ...


:thumbs_up


----------



## arrow1347 (Mar 21, 2003)

if you need a fita ring sight for your bow , let me know what color and i'll send you one free. check fita classifides, fita sight rind for colors. barry


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271034229124?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Dude, I knew it sounded too good to be true. I almost bid on it. It is a pawn shop called santacruzpawnbis on EBAY.
Good luck.
EC


----------



## zero-g (Aug 8, 2012)

Well Ill be... That does indeed look like the bow, somebody better contact this guy and this ebay seller asap.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Already contacted both


----------



## archerynooblol (Nov 6, 2010)

Hope this works out for the OP. Pawn shops to my knowledge also have to keep records on things people go in. The thief should be traceable.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

I advised them to halt the sale, hold the item, and to make sure they had the sellers info handy for the authorities as I believed it was the stolen gear. 

On another note, of the people that may have sent him gear, if you can let him know that his original stuff has likely been found and to contact the seller as soon as possible that would be great. I am not sure after so much time that he still checks back here regularily. 

Really sucks, because I have been looking for a good riser for a long time and I thought I had hit the jackpot.


----------



## x1440 (Jan 5, 2003)

You should also notify your nearest archery shops like SF Archery Pro shop. The thiefs probably have no idea how to set the bow up and will probably go there to get some advice.


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

Good eye, bobnikon! Sure hope the OP gets his bow back.


----------



## dunwrkn (Aug 4, 2012)

Small world, I can't believe this. I am new to this forum, I am looking to get back into archery, so I am looking to buy a bow.
I am also very active on ebay, so I am also looking on their for a bow. I have found a complete bow outfit on ebay for sale , and have been emailing the seller on the details.

I just got back on this forum looking for a bow, and saw your post.

Guess what, the bow I have been looking at on ebay is your bow,same everything except site is missing, here is the link to the auction; http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...24&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_500wt_843

The seller is Santa Cruz pawn.
Looks like the thief pawned it.

Go to ebay and put in the item number 271034229124, and you will see your bow.
If I can help in any other way let me know.

Good Luck


----------



## TwilightSea (Apr 16, 2012)

Ugh.. sucks that your stuff got stolen. I hope you can get everything back in one piece.


----------



## jhcc93 (May 28, 2012)

sorry to hear that Q-
you'll see it will appear soonly
bob-
it does look way too much to the equipment described , I wouldn't be surprised if it is


----------



## archerynooblol (Nov 6, 2010)

jhcc93 said:


> sorry to hear that Q-
> you'll see it will appear soonly
> bob-
> it does look way too much to the equipment described , I wouldn't be surprised if it is


If the serials he has match, should be an open and shut case.

Out of curiosity, at what point should the police be contacted now that there is a reasonable suspicion that the item is stolen?


----------



## jhcc93 (May 28, 2012)

look at the description of this on the page
the seller says the brand is actually hoyt when inno cxt is W&W .... that talks much about the seller 
if indeed he bought it he should at list know it is a W&W


----------



## TwilightSea (Apr 16, 2012)

I wonder if I should email the seller and tell him that his item was stolen..


----------



## jhcc93 (May 28, 2012)

twilight- I dont think you should 

oh now I'm really sure this is the stolen equipment


----------



## TwilightSea (Apr 16, 2012)

Yea, all fingers point to it being stolen. Having ALL that stuff in one sitting? That itself says SUSPICIOUS. How can that pawn shop owner NOT see it was stolen? But then again, if he figured it out and turned it away, who knows what could have happened to it. I hope the ******* gets caught and gets sacked HARD.


----------



## Q07 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for the tips on spotting my stolen kit. Wow! Now I'm figuring out the best way to get this kit back.
Oh and I think the seller listed it as hoyt because one funny thing is I kept the Inno in a hoyt riser bag. Just one more proof that this is the stolen kit. I can't seem to figure out the physical address of this pawn shop. Any ideas for those who may be in Santa Cruz?


----------



## TwilightSea (Apr 16, 2012)

This might be their site Q. http://www.santacruzpawn.com/


----------



## jhcc93 (May 28, 2012)

Q- see It's surely your kit ! I really mean when someone buys an INNO its mandatory to know that is an W&W


----------



## jhcc93 (May 28, 2012)

http://www.santacruzpawn.com/Directions.html-Q


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

TwilightSea said:


> This might be their site Q. http://www.santacruzpawn.com/


Just look at his site http://www.santacruzpawn.com/. It has his Ebay link going back to the same Ebay page. I would contact Santa Cruz authorities and find out the best way to proceed. Another option is you can email the seller requesting the serial numbers to verify manufacture date and warranty info and just act like you are seriously interested.


----------



## x1440 (Jan 5, 2003)

Contact the Santa Cruz Police Department first and file a police report. 831-420-5800.

The Santa Cruz Pawn shop also has some information on their site. http://www.santacruzpawn.com/Stolen_Property.html.


----------



## jhcc93 (May 28, 2012)

q-
http://www.santacruzpawn.com/Directions.html
this is the info to get there too


----------



## swagpiratex (Apr 8, 2012)

I would save an electronic copy of the ads, and file a police report as suggested and per the guidelines on the site. Good luck on getting it back!

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## Highwaygun (Jun 29, 2011)

good luck hope you get the stuff back


----------



## jhcc93 (May 28, 2012)

x1440 said:


> Contact the Santa Cruz Police Department first and file a police report. 831-420-5800.
> 
> The Santa Cruz Pawn shop also has some information on their site. http://www.santacruzpawn.com/Stolen_Property.html.


This says it all


----------



## Q07 (Aug 18, 2009)

This comes as such a surprise. Thanks so much guys! So I've notified the police and hope to recover my sweet kit. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Smoknnca (Sep 13, 2011)

swagpiratex said:


> I would save an electronic copy of the ads, and file a police report as suggested and per the guidelines on the site. Good luck on getting it back!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation


^^^ths police first then contact eBay then contact seller!!!


----------



## Smoknnca (Sep 13, 2011)

Try to get a copy of all items pawned by that person that day because I am sure your scope was probably sold separately or may be in the shop.


----------



## zero-g (Aug 8, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## Q07 (Aug 18, 2009)

The seller and police have been notified and I will be hearing back within a couple of days. Will update as soon as we make some progress.


----------



## x1440 (Jan 5, 2003)

You need to make Ebay cancel the auction. Someone has a bid on the item.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Auction is still up. i would think the seller would pull or suspend the auction pending resolution of dispute. 

Good luck. Hope it works out.

BTW, Q07. Your alignment is looking pretty sweet. !

DC


----------



## Q07 (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks guys,

I also noticed that the ebay listing is still up and there is a bid now. Unfortunately, when I tried to report the item as stolen through Ebay support, it requires that a law enforcement officer submit the report. I will make a request with the officer handling the case. 
The seller has been notified by bobnikon who first spotted the gear and let me know - very cool of him.
I left a message with the pawn shop and the Santa Cruz police sergeant has also called and notified them.
Although they are actively responding to email, the shop is closed on monday so I'm hoping they will close the listing and respond tomorrow.
Santa Cruz Police have been awesome :thumbs_up and an officer will be visiting the shop.
According to him, the pawn shop is a pretty stand up business and have been cooperative in these matters. By law they are required to make record of the seller and I'm willing to work with them regarding any loss they have had in purchasing stolen goods. So I'm optimistic! By the way the sergeant was impressed as I am, by the tight knit archery forum group spotting and rallying support toward recovery.

Thanks DC! - amazing to experience the group tightening even incrementally with a bit of improved alignment.


----------



## Jim Colgate (Jun 12, 2012)

QO7,
I am so happy for you, have been following your updates, hope you have your beautiful bow back soon!
Regards,
Jim
:aero:


----------



## TwilightSea (Apr 16, 2012)

Hope to get your gear back soon Q. And it shouldn't be surprising since regardless of target shootinng, hunting, or even 3-D shooting, we're all family.


----------



## archerynooblol (Nov 6, 2010)

Listing ended.


----------



## Q07 (Aug 18, 2009)

I just picked up my gear in Santa Cruz. I will post more details this evening but just wanted to let you know with a quick post and thanks to all of you!


----------



## Lindy (Nov 7, 2008)

Great news!! Congratulations.


----------



## TwilightSea (Apr 16, 2012)

Sweet! Glad to see everything turned out just fine. I hope they find that douchbag that stole your gear and sack him hard. Let us know who that ******* is. I want to see his face.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Wow, congrats...this doesn't happen too often.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Yay!


----------



## jhcc93 (May 28, 2012)

Q im very happy for you! Glad everything turned out so fine !! Hope to hear more good things about you in AT 
And now to recover all the time lost


----------



## TestPress (Aug 10, 2012)

This is an amazing story, and I'm very happy to read that you got your kit back. As someone starting out in this hobby and putting together a bow, I know how hard it is to even find all the components you had stolen. Congrats on getting the gear back, and hit me up if you need a drink as I'm in San Fran as well. :darkbeer:


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

What an outstanding ending. Thanks for sharing! That bow has some good karma now...


----------



## redfather (Jun 13, 2011)

Damn, I'm happy for you Q!!! I see you all the time at the Golden Gate Park archery range but we've never spoken. I'm glad to hear you got your gear back and will be shooting it again at the field soon. 

-Nick


----------



## archerynooblol (Nov 6, 2010)

Hopefully everything was in there.


----------



## Q07 (Aug 18, 2009)

Today has been a good day. What an unexpected turn of good fortune.
I just returned home from a pawn shop in Santa Cruz and am happy to report that most of my equipment that was stolen 7 months ago has been recovered. Forgive me if the following sounds like a speech at the academy awards but it kind of feels like I have won a special award.

Thanks to limbwalker, rei14, skunklover, arrow1347, tjk009 and numerous AT'ers as well as Tony, Frankie, Victor, Dante and DC at the local range for offering and lending equipment while I was empty handed. This includes an offer from an olympian no less! 

Special thumbs up to Sgt. Perry and Officer Warren of the Santa Cruz Police Department who were understanding, courteous and swift in their action resulting in the recovery today.

Thank you bobnikon! You were first to spot and alert me of the ebay listing and refrained from bidding on a tempting deal. You have a pm incoming as I have a Lancaster gift card with your name on it.

It was the AT forum and the awesome community of archers that made this possible, demonstrating the power of social networking and the brotherhood of archers. Finally I'd like to thank all archers throughout the world and the history of mankind banding together fighting the good fight! ( LOL :set1_rolf2: Got a little carried away there…)

So, after bobnikon's spotting the ebay listing and bring it to our attention, Santa Cruz police contacted the pawn shop and they called me today. They were professional and apologetic as they had purchased the stolen goods at a flea market. I agreed to pay a couple hundred dollars to help cover their loss and almost all items have been recovered. Missing are, spotting scope & tripod, beiter plunger and shibuya ultima carbon sight with spigarelli pin. Interestingly the sight mounting block is still on the riser so there is a sight out there without a mounting block. ha!

Thank you all so much!

Q


----------



## Jim Colgate (Jun 12, 2012)

Yes!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

Congrats on the recovery of your bow, Q! You are one lucky guy!


----------



## fader (May 17, 2010)

Q07 said:


> So, after bobnikon's spotting the ebay listing and bring it to our attention, Santa Cruz police contacted the pawn shop and they called me today. They were professional and apologetic as they had purchased the stolen goods at a flea market. I agreed to pay a couple hundred dollars to help cover their loss and almost all items have been recovered. Missing are, spotting scope & tripod, beiter plunger and shibuya ultima carbon sight with spigarelli pin. Interestingly the sight mounting block is still on the riser so there is a sight out there without a mounting block. ha!
> 
> Thank you all so much!
> 
> Q


Interesting. There was a Shibuya Ultima (silver) on eBay around the time of your theft that was for sale without a mounting block. I inquired about it and could tell immediately that the guy didn't have a clue. Always suspected it was stolen goods. Wish I had put 2+2 together. Pretty certain the seller was located in Nor Cal.


----------



## Old Newbie (Apr 14, 2011)

Really glad for you! A similar situation happened to me and a special bass of mine. Since its recovery, it sings like gold! May everything stay in the gold for you.


----------



## Q07 (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks to all posting on this thread since the spotting on ebay for your support and detective work!

fader, that certainly is very interesting. if you have the thread of that correspondence or any additional information, please pm me with it. i will pass on the information to police and perhaps we can track down this thief!


----------



## fader (May 17, 2010)

pm'd you


----------



## TwilightSea (Apr 16, 2012)

If it was bought at a flea market then it's going to be hard to track the scumbag down! Oh well, at least you got most of your stuff back.


----------



## HikerDave (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy day! Every so often a thief gets caught on the mountain bike forums, too. It"s always good to ask for help.


----------



## tomah (Aug 15, 2011)

wow, so glad you got most of it back!


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

Delighted for you.


----------



## SpiritArcher (Aug 18, 2011)

Due to my profession, I am often skeptical because I always see people at their worst. At first this thread was one of those stories. However, I am thrilled to see that our community pulled together and saw this to a happy ending. As we all know, high end archery equipment is not inexpensive and for Q to replace his rig would coast a lot, especially in this economy. 

Congrats Q. I wouldn't know what to do if my Contender Elite was stolen.


----------



## Q07 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi,

I just wanted to share this message from the police officer:

"I’m glad that you were able to get most of your property back. It is not very often that this happens. I’m glad it worked out for you. It always pays to photograph your property and keep track of the serial numbers. I wish more people did this."

So please photograph, and record the serial numbers of your gear. I didn't record my serial number but luckily it was on the box that the riser came in. Renters or Homeowner's insurance helps and you may want to "carry a rider" as advised by Barb Larrick in the above post #19. Auto insurance usually does not cover stolen items and it only covered the broken window in my case.

Cheers.


----------



## TwilightSea (Apr 16, 2012)

I should record and photograph my stuff but all I have is a lolOptima. who would want that? lol


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Q - Gift card arrived today. Very classy, unnecessary... but classy. It will go towards a riser eventually. I am just glad everything worked out and you were able to recover most of your gear. It is too bad it seems to have been an anonymous crime. It would be nice to see the thief brought to justice. I guess we can't have it all.
Cheers
EC


----------



## Allenblaster (Jul 12, 2012)

Truly an epic story bro.


----------



## xm8k36d (Oct 3, 2007)

There's a "save the search" function on ebay, if no one has mentioned it yet. It sends you emails daily about key words you've entered.


----------



## BBBow (Mar 6, 2012)

Pawn shops have to give it back if it is stolen. Lots of luck though. NOthing worse than a thief. I hope karma bites them all where the sun don't shine.


----------



## haloist (Apr 11, 2011)

Such an awesome story!


----------

